# Samba: NT_STATUS_TRUSTED_RELATIONSHIP_FAILURE

## superurban

I'm trying to browse shares on a WinXP-Notebook. I have a  user names florian running there. When I try to connect with smbclient, i get the following errormessage:

```

# smbclient -U florian -L //fbn-notebook

Password: *****

session setup failed: NT_STATUS_TRUSTED_RELATIONSHIP_FAILURE

```

Help anyone?!

Thanks

Florian

----------

## giblet

looks like an inconsistent SID issue....

is the laptop member of a domain or your smb.conf set to user = domain or ads?

also, it might help to enable security audits (failed at least) on the xp box, and then you can check the event viewer for any clues....

----------

## jhboricua

I read somewhere that the a recent XP security patch breaks samba ability to interact with windows machines at some level.  There was a fix released by the Samba team.

----------

## Hayl

there's also supposedly a registry hack that some people on XP need to use.

----------

